# Kindle on woot.com



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Woot is selling (new) latest edition Kindles today for $149.99 + $5 shipping


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Woot is selling (new) latest edition Kindles today for $149.99 + $5 shipping


Gonna be some angry folks who just ordered at $189.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not shipping to Australia though


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Can the K3 be far behind?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

With the posting of the Black DX and now Woot selling the Kindle at this price, I think that there is something happening in the very near future.  Selling the Kindle on a website like Woot that is a one day bargain seller, sounds like they may be trying to reduce inventory quickly.  It just feels like something is in the air.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Any coincidence that Amazon bought Woot today?

Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, my wife thinks I'm crazy!  I just bought three Kindles today:  the first one on my Visa card.  Then saw a post about buying with your Amex card to get an additional 1 year warranty so I bought another one with my Amex card.  (Couldn't cancel the first one because it was ordered with Amazon Prime.)  Then I saw this deal so I bought one from Woot with my Amex card.  Now I'm trying to convince my wife she should buy one at this price!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

intinst said:


> Can the K3 be far behind?


My thoughts exactly... and hopefully with the graphite (or even black) case that the new DX got!



Basilius said:


> Any coincidence that Amazon bought Woot today?
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser...


Just saw that too... sure makes you think! 
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/01/technology/01woot.html


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I never even heard of Woot before!  I just thought I'd check the Board before going to bed (to read my blogs on K2i), saw this thread at the top, and within 5 minutes, I had a(nother) K2i on the way!  It will be a gift, though I'm not even sure for WHOM, but I felt I didn't have a minute to spare!

Thanks for the heads-up!

k'spin


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Picked one up for my sister-in-law's birthday. Now if only we can wait until September to give it to her or if she'll get it sooner.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

911jason said:


> My thoughts exactly... and hopefully with the graphite (or even black) case that the new DX got!


Rats. When did that happen? I only bought my DX three months ago - and now there's a graphite one _and_ they've knocked $110 off the price? *sigh*


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal and a perfect gift idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Woot price IS great:  but note that there's no way to ship it fast.  It comes by 'slow boat'.  But I've ordered several things and they've all been well packaged and arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Once again I have a reason to be glad I stop by KB every day.  I've been toying with the idea of getting another K2 and yesterday I decided I would, but I couldn't find the refurbished ones I'd looked at.  Then, very early this morning, I found this thread.  Wow -- a brand new K2i for $149, the price of the refurbished K2.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

What about if you have sun fade or something?  Would you still be able to contact Amazon customer service and get a replacement?


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I wish I wasn't broke....then I would be buying one at that price for DH


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

*SOLD OUT*


----------



## moohoo (Jun 24, 2010)

My [first ever] K2 from Amazon arrived JUST yesterday!! I managed to grab a Kindle from Woot at 9:19, just before it sold out at 9:20!! I live in NYC, which means I have to pay tax on Amazon, but there's no tax on Woot, so I was able to save $50! I guess I will use my K2 from Amazon very, very carefully until the Woot one arrives, and then it's going back.

Thanks, B-Kay for posting this on KB! I haven't been checking Woot lately since the deals haven't been very good.

I had been coveting a Kindle ever since it first came out, now I am super ecstatic  Whoooo, first post!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> *SOLD OUT*


wow, I missed that deal by about 30 min. Hmm, I've been thinking about getting a kindle for my dad's birthday in November; but since I missed this awesome deal, I'll take it as a sign that I should just wait to see what amazon does next. Perhaps gift my K2 to my dad and get myself whatever new device comes out.....that sounds enticing (although I really love my K2i....but I sooooo love getting new tech)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like they only had 4,968 Kindles to sell, and they sold them by 8:20am Central. What a great deal for those night owls who got in on that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! I ordered one at 8:02 am EDT -- glad I did, I have my confirmation email. Not sure what I am going to do with this Kindle but it seemed like too good a deal to pass up. LOL.

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think the K3 must be *very* near at hand - this is very reminiscent of when Oprah had Bezos on with the K1 and the $50 discount, and they sold out right before Christmas. When Kindles were available again, it was the K2. With so many discount opportunities, and having them available in Target and those airport bookstores, it just feels like they're trying to deplete inventory - especially with this Woot deal.

Wonder if they'll be in graphite like the DX? That would be interesting - it'd be even nicer to have a choice. Only other DX difference I noted was the 50% improvement in contrast on the e-ink screen, which I'm sure is especially important on the DX with pics, etc. But will it have what so many of us want - the ability to change screensavers and fonts without a hack?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what happens. Jeff B. was on Oprah on 10/24. Kindles sold out what...a week after that? There was no availability from (essentially) November until late February. The press conference announcing the K2 was early Feb. and they began shipping on Feb. 24th (I believe).

L


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

moohoo said:


> My [first ever] K2 from Amazon arrived JUST yesterday!! I managed to grab a Kindle from Woot at 9:19, just before it sold out at 9:20!!


If your screen name on woot is Mcaster17, then you got the last one!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

For everyone who missed the Woot deal, you can get a K2 refurbed for $139.99 and free shipping. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00154JDAI/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

raccemup said:


> For everyone who missed the Woot deal, you can get a K2 refurbed for $139.99 and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00154JDAI/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


Note that this is the US only version that works off of Sprint. If you are okay with that, it is am awesome deal! Unlike the Woot deal, you get Amazon customer service.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am full of regret for not clicking the button.. I owe someone a graduation gift.. but my own fault.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

US wireless DX refurbs are $249

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0015TCML0?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info about the refurbs.. I got one of the Kindles at $139.99 with free shipping for the graduate (cough.. I was severely out of money when she graduated so it has been quite awhile but now she'll get a kindle)

Last I looked there was only one refurb left of the kindles.

My DX is a refurb and it has been great!  That's a better price of course but I've had the DX for awhile.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops.. I told her it was a global kindle but the US version should be just fine..


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

The US may be better than the Global depending on her cell phone (company) coverage. The US uses Sprint and the Global AT&T. Unless one were going to LIVE out of the country, you can load up on plenty of reading material to get you through any vacation... and if you were living overseas, you'd probably have a computer available to 'sideload' new books anyway.

I got one of the Woot offers which has a one year Amazon warranty, and I added a THREE YEAR SquareTrade warranty WITH Accidental Damage coverage -- for $24 (!!!) using the 20% off code 07FOURTH -- and I added the ST plan *after* the sale, so any and all purchasers may want to take advantage of this plan. I'm pretty sure you can add a ST warranty to an Amazon sale as well... just Google them.

k'spin


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the US version and have had absolutely no trouble with whispernet.  I'd be more worried about the AT&T coverage with the Int'l version in my area.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

You can add an ST warranty to a refurb; I did that on my refurb DX.  Not sure about the accidental damage coverage, though.

This giftie kindle is going to Tucson, AZ so hopefully it will work well for her, or if she goes back to school in Phoenix.  She's not an international traveller at this point. 

All of my kindles are US versions and I have no problem with that.

ETA: Well I learned with the refurb that Square Trade isn't allowed to offer an extended warranty and Amazon doesn't.

Still she had bonded so with this kindle that when the K3 was announced, she was still within the 30 days, barely and I gave her the option of sending it back and getting a wifi K3 but she passed on that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I probably would have jumped on this yesterday if I hadn't just got a great price on a K1 for my oldest daughter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Last I looked there was only one refurb left of the kindles.


If I'm remembering correctly, it pretty much always says only 1 available. . .but if you click to buy it and make it say 999 in your basket, it'll come back with a message about how many there are really.

Just don't accidentally buy them all. . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ann, I was wondering, since it still says they have 1.  But of course they do run out.  I missed out on the first batch of DX refurbs way back and then got in on the second batch I was aware of.

But that is smart psychology on their part!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The good news it the recipient of this kindle uses Sprint for her cell phone, so Sprint is a good thing here.


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

If you didn't know, Amazon acquired woot.com and the first day they had the Kindle k2 on the website for $149.99. I check woot everyday to see what sort of deals they had and darn if I didn't get my wife a replacement for her original Kindle. It was a deal I couldn't pass up.

I was wondering if anyone else saw the deal and took advantage of it. I was going to put a message here after work but they were sold out. Sorry

George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, gzigoris. . . .in fact I've appended your post to the discussion at the time. . . .they were sold out REALLY fast but I think a few folks here got lucky!


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Did anyone see the Kindle on woot.com? The K2 was listed at $149.99 the day that Amazon bought woot.com. It was a deal I couldn't pass up so my wife got a replacement for her K1.

George


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I had already ordered 2 Kindles, one for me and one for my wife on Wednesday, June 30.  That same night I happened to see this thread about the deal at Woot! so I bought one there (Woot! deals start at midnight Central time but that's only 10:00 PM Pacific Time!).  Before the first two arrived I had already requested a return for one of them and had the label already printed up and ready to go.  With the money I saved I basically got an M-Edge cover for free.  My wife's Kindle from Woot! arrived today!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Note that this is the US only version that works off of Sprint. If you are okay with that, it is am awesome deal! Unlike the Woot deal, you get Amazon customer service.


I bought a K2i from Woot, and everything is the same -- just as if I had purchased it from Amazon. The warranty is the same, and customer service is the same.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't suppose the one from Woot came pre-registered, did it?  O'course, that's really easy to do once you get it. But it's good to know Amazon stands by them regardless.  It seems to me that Woot, in general, says if you have a problem, you deal with the manufacturer anyway, so it actually makes sense that Amazon, especially as they are now owned/partnered/affiliated with Woot would provide the same level of warranty.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My buddy at work got his Woot-Kindle yesterday. It was still on 2.3.3 firmware. I have already given him the scoop on 2.5.x, collections, font hack, screensaver hack, Topaz, books not opening to the beginning all the time, KB, etc., etc.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't suppose the one from Woot came pre-registered, did it? O'course, that's really easy to do once you get it. But it's good to know Amazon stands by them regardless. It seems to me that Woot, in general, says if you have a problem, you deal with the manufacturer anyway, so it actually makes sense that Amazon, especially as they are now owned/partnered/affiliated with Woot would provide the same level of warranty.


It didn't come pre-registered, but that took all of five seconds to accomplish. I also had to install the update, which was also no biggie. Overall, I'm very happy with my purchase.

I've also become a fan of Woot. A few days ago I bought some Sennheiser ear buds I had been looking at, and today I bought a Cuisinart Griddler that had been on my wish list for what seems like forever. Both were ridiculously inexpensive. I predict there is a lot more Wooting ahead for me.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Did anyone see which Kindle was featured on this morning's woot-off? It had a 6" Kindle listed for $149.99. I'm sorry I missed this, especially if it was the K3.

Here's the tweet.

@wootoff $149.99 : Amazon Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display Global Wireless http://www.woot.com about 10 hours ago via web


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Did anyone see which Kindle was featured on this morning's woot-off? It had a 6" Kindle listed for $149.99. I'm sorry I missed this, especially if it was the K3.


NOT the K3.

http://www.mywoot.net/past/details.php?id=3090


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

I had never heard of this site, but will check it daily from now on. Thanks for the posts!!!!!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Kindle on Woot. It looks like they only had 32 of them. I wonder if that was the mysterious missing number from the first time they did the Kindle on Woot on 7/1? For that Woot they had just short of 5,000 of them and everyone speculated what happened to those Kindles. Looks like they might have saved them.

The most recent Woot-off started a few days ago. I can never keep up with these! I was refreshing the Woot page many times a day during that period but sometimes they go by so fast that I miss some. I think I had just headed up to bed that night when the Kindle was offered again.


----------



## vengo97 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was watching woot when the kindle came up.  It was defiantly the k2i, but I did get excited for about ten seconds.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

vengo97 said:


> I was watching woot when the kindle came up. It was defiantly the k2i, but I did get excited for about ten seconds.


I didn't know that a kindle could be defiant!


----------



## vengo97 (Aug 4, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I didn't know that a kindle could be defiant!


Stupid predictive text on my phone.


----------

